# FS: Stendker Discus pair



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I hate to let them go but I need some cash. $400 for this lovely Stendker (Germany) pair: huge Flachen x Snakeskin male (about 6.5"-7") and Blue Diamond female (about 6"). $400 for this lovely pair.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow. Nice pair!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, very nice. If you can't sell them as a pair, I would be very interested in the Flachen


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

You really going deep with salt water? . ]I want them but wife will go nuts if she sees that swimming with my discus. Seen that pair so many times and they are very healthy.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. It really sadden me to part with these lovely pair, just got busy with work right now and short of cash. 



pieces71 said:


> You really going deep with salt water? . ]I want them but wife will go nuts if she sees that swimming with my discus. Seen that pair so many times and they are very healthy.


Thanks pare. Just tell your wife that I gave it to you for adoption as Im busy with work and dont have time for WC. I will tell my wife the same thing so everything is hash hash when they see each other. :lol:

Yes Im gettin drowned in salty waters right now. As they say, "at least crack addiction has rehab, saltwater tank addiction dont."


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

to the top for this lovely pair!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful. How much? If only I had a place to keep them I'd grab them. Tempted....


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Beautiful. How much? If only I had a place to keep them I'd grab them. Tempted....


http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-210-truvu-tank-67442/

:bigsmile:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

lol There you go April :lol:


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

These are so nice.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Im saddened that my Stendker Obsessions is going to a new home.

Pending pickup.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm saddened also as I didn't t get them! 
I have a tank..just no shop or home to keep them! 
Hope they got a great home!


----------



## Mrladidah (Dec 29, 2012)

they look pretty good! too bad im pretty over stocked or id pick them up


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

sold to a nice guy!


----------

